# Back to reality... :( (pic overload)



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Well I dont know who is more depressed, me, my sister or Gargamel. We just got back from 86 degrees in paradise to a chilly 35 in Beantown. No fun and a system shock. Since I am not ready to forget the warmth I figured I would go through some pictures of our trip. Hope you have fun looking I sure had fun taking them!

We started the 27 hour drive around midnight, Mel was confused at first but after the 8th hour he gave up trying to get on my lap and hunkered down. He was the most comfortable on the trip, I was jealous lol










Was extremely lucky to meet one of my favorite pups on here on the way down, SUCKER FOR A RED NOSE's O'Malley. Brittany and O'Malley met us off the highway so we could say a quick hello  He is just as handsome in real life, picture sucked cell phone pic in the dark, and I was stupid and didn't get one of me and Brittany, I was all about O'Malley (thanks again girl for meeting us it was a pleasure)









By the time we got to the cottage Mel forgot all about the ride and didn't understand why I had to sleep since he had just for pretty much the whole trip and was ready to PLAY!!








What do you mean you're going to bed?








Fine I will go sit in the sun









First walk on the gulf of Mexico









Making plans for attacking the buoy, I had to explain it was too far out, but he would still try for it, lol









Beach Day!









YAY DIGGING IS ALLOWED









gotta stay hydrated (he hated the umbrella, blocked his vision)









Oil change....









We only had the cottage for a week and after that we moved into my folks place with them and their 2 cats. Mel was OK about it, he never tried to pee in the lanai which was my worry, who has plants they cant pee on?!! But he was great and just used them for shade like a good boy 
























chilling on his new bed









"You didnt tell me their were cats here"








Shortly after this picture Mel charged when Boo moved and ran head on smack into the hurricane proof sliding glass doors with a horrible yelp. Served him right. (thank goodness they didn't break) poor Boo pissed herself, but Mel never went after them again, lol.

Guess the pool isn't THAT bad, but I still miss the beach... (dogs were not allowed on the beach near my folks, just by our cottage)

















We went bike riding








and Mel thought he was a pig, YUK









Looking for Alligators

















We went to the mall, so cool everyone loved Mel. So many people coming up to us wanting to share stories. I head sooooo many good pit stories, they outweighed the few bad I was told. I kept my northern tongue in check and just went with it 









Weird grass... VERY weird grass









On the way home we stopped to visit a friend outside of Orlando for the night








No swimming fun though 









My mom had special M&M's made, lol freaking riot to eat Mel's face









and of COURSE I saw my real boy's at their new home: Jet Blue Park at Fenway South








Monster seats, 








nice baseball butt 









What do you mean my fur was shed and its still freezing out??!!!???









Thanks for looking we had a wonderful time, we are already counting down to next year!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

GREAT pictures, wish I was there that beach is amazing. Love the pig mel pic though that made me laugh lol.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> GREAT pictures, wish I was there that beach is amazing. Love the pig mel pic though that made me laugh lol.


I think everyone should go every year lol

That was a riot, I stopped to give me and him so water on our bike ride and the next thing I know he was cooling off in the mud! so funny!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

awesome shots, thanks for sharing! Mel looks so happy in them all! i was retarded and left my camera at home on our last vacation. oh well.


----------



## Chrissys K9 Cottage (Mar 25, 2012)

Wow great pics. and little story along with it lol!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> awesome shots, thanks for sharing! Mel looks so happy in them all! i was retarded and left my camera at home on our last vacation. oh well.


thank you, and that's a nice excuse to take another vacation ASAP  lol



Chrissys K9 Cottage said:


> Wow great pics. and little story along with it lol!


haha thank you. love my boy! So glad I was able to bring him with me this year.


----------



## TheresaR (Mar 29, 2012)

Great photos! Looks like you had a fun trip too.


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

Loved seeing pics from the trip,
it was wonderful meeting you and mel!

Tell Mel that Brittany misses him and that he needs to wear his "Brittany" kisses collar so he can feel the love 

I'm sure we will all meet up again sometime


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

ames said:


> thank you, and that's a nice excuse to take another vacation ASAP  lol


Damn right! :rofl: although we just got our pictures taken yesterday by a friend whos big into photography, so ill share those soon as i get em.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

TheresaR said:


> Great photos! Looks like you had a fun trip too.


thank you and we totally did



Sucker For A Rednose said:


> Loved seeing pics from the trip,
> it was wonderful meeting you and mel!
> 
> Tell Mel that Brittany misses him and that he needs to wear his "Brittany" kisses collar so he can feel the love
> ...


Can't wait, I wish it was now so I would be warm lol! And girl I got a bunch of pictures on him with that awesome collar and for some reason they all came out like crap! I had my UV sunglasses on so I screwed up the focus apparently! I am taking new ones so you can see how handsome he is in it I have just not been able to yet! lol


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> Damn right! :rofl: although we just got our pictures taken yesterday by a friend whos big into photography, so ill share those soon as i get em.


oooo can't wait to see how they came out!!!!! LOVE pictures!!


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Awesome pictures! I friggen love Gargamel, he's such a handsome boy! Love that adorable mug <3

The pig picture made me laugh xD Gotta love boys


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

That was his way to assure he got a nice cool bathe. He looked liked he really enjoyed his trip. Great pics


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

I didnt know you were coming down to my neck of the woods!! 
recognize that sand anywhere!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Amy, those are gorgeous pictures and a great back story to go with them! Thank you so much for sharing. Hope you and Mel had a blast while you were gone!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

WHAT! You were as close as Orlando and didn't tell me?!?
LAME!!
I'm glad you had fun though. Love the pic of Mel in the puddle. LOL! 
Awesome pics.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Celestial88 said:


> Awesome pictures! I friggen love Gargamel, he's such a handsome boy! Love that adorable mug <3
> 
> The pig picture made me laugh xD Gotta love boys


Thanks girl, not as good as your shots are, but I appreciate it. And thanks for the Mel Love. He is such a goof.



PerfectPit said:


> That was his way to assure he got a nice cool bathe. He looked liked he really enjoyed his trip. Great pics


He totally did and you are so right! Needed a nice cool hose down too lol



HeavyJeep said:


> I didnt know you were coming down to my neck of the woods!!
> recognize that sand anywhere!!


So weird how different it is from Fort Myers to Bonita Springs. Fort Myers it was sooo soft and right up the beach it was shells and hurt like hell. Sticks to you all weird too, but I am jealous of the nice warm water but not the scary Sting Rays! I had to teach Mel the Shuffle, lol.



ThaLadyPit said:


> Amy, those are gorgeous pictures and a great back story to go with them! Thank you so much for sharing. Hope you and Mel had a blast while you were gone!


Thank you! We totally did!



EckoMac said:


> WHAT! You were as close as Orlando and didn't tell me?!?
> LAME!!
> I'm glad you had fun though. Love the pic of Mel in the puddle. LOL!
> Awesome pics.


Damn girl I didn't even figure you were close to there! Winter Springs was where we were, if I had known I would have made a detour FOR SURE!!!! Next year I will tell you cause we are planning the same trip and spending a few days in Winter Springs.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

That's only like 45 mins from Rockledge. Holler next time and me and Ecko will ride out and meet up with you. He likes car rides, especially when they end in new places to pee. LOL!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

EckoMac said:


> That's only like 45 mins from Rockledge. Holler next time and me and Ecko will ride out and meet up with you. He likes car rides, especially when they end in new places to pee. LOL!


hahaha I hear that! Sounds like a plan 

We are about to head out for a walk and I remembered I could not find the pictures I took of Mel in her new Collar from O'Malley. So I snapped some real quick so you can see how nice it looks on him. Mel will always have her kisses  So cute and nice of her


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

That collar is pimp with the seat belt buckle and smooches from SFRN.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

EckoMac said:


> That collar is pimp with the seat belt buckle and smooches from SFRN.


so sweet of her. Just noticed you can see where Mel ate my table when he was a puppy in the second picture hehehe. bad puppy!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

It's like a scrap book. It's just too big to actually fit in a book. LOL!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Hahahaha right!! I could add a few ps3 remotes and wiimotes to that as well lol


----------



## denial4society (Nov 25, 2009)

such a cool post, I feel like I went on vacation with you guys! looks awesome, thanks!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Great pics girl!!! I loved meeting and loving on Mel in person today  LOL!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

WHAT!? No pictures to prove it? I'm j/k.. saw the quick pic you posted on FB lol. Hope y'all had a great meet up.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

denial4society said:


> such a cool post, I feel like I went on vacation with you guys! looks awesome, thanks!


Thank you, I am glad you liked them.



Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Great pics girl!!! I loved meeting and loving on Mel in person today  LOL!!


Me too girl, you around Wednesday to try the park??? Not suppose to be as nice as the last 2 days we could give it a go?



ThaLadyPit said:


> WHAT!? No pictures to prove it? I'm j/k.. saw the quick pic you posted on FB lol. Hope y'all had a great meet up.


HAHAHA I will post some up from the ABKC show we went to. I was glad we hit it off and it was about time and hope it happens again soon so I can meet Bella!!


----------

